# Drumkit Chandelier



## Lunasong

This was selected as a WIN on Music Fails. I like it too.


----------



## Lunasong

DIY instructions how to make your own pendant light out of a tom.
The results look great!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like it - but can you get a Vistalite version?


----------



## jwhitney

I think they look great, also!! Vistalites would look awesome!!!


----------

